# Footwear for squat's & Deads



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Not sure if this is in the correct section, so sorry if it's not!

Looking at some new shoes to go with my new powerlifting journey and have settled on some Converse style boots following recommendation from a couple of people.

Only thing is I'm not sure if I should go with hi top boots or shoes?

http://www.sportsdirect.com/donnay-denim-hi-mens-canvas-shoes-249023

or

http://www.sportsdirect.com/donnay-conleec-low-mens-canvas-shoes-249018

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

paul xe said:


> Not sure if this is in the correct section, so sorry if it's not!
> 
> Looking at some new shoes to go with my new powerlifting journey and have settled on some Converse style boots following recommendation from a couple of people.
> 
> ...


Ive gone from

3 pound plimsoles

to van plimsoles

to now FILA SKELETOES.....

have to say the skeletoes are by far the best.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Errr shoes, surely, for proper movement of ankles.

Whatever you go for, make sure they're flat.

Or save yourself some cash and go barefoot. Always best 

FYI - For oly lifting - I went for inov-8's.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I wear these, comfy with good ancle support

http://www.sugarrays.co.uk/shop/adidas-pretereo-2-wrestling-shoe-black.html


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Barefoot. Cheap as chips if not cheaper!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I use high tops


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Vibrams


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Just socks for deadlift.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

AndyTee said:


> Just socks for deadlift.


How tall are you? You look tall.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> How tall are you? You look tall.


I'm 5'11/180 cm, in socks!

Why do you ask?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

AndyTee said:


> I'm 5'11/180 cm, in socks!
> 
> Why do you ask?


Just being nosey. Carry on


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Allah gave you the best deadlifting shoes at birth


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

deadlift socks, deadlift slippers or plimsols for deads

if you squat raw and traditional then weightlifting shoes, if you are equipped and sumop then the plimsols will do


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I always dead barefoot, get cramp in my feet with shoes for some reason. Get it also when I'm squatted down cleaning my alloys too lol


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the response guy 'n' gals!

I'm all for going barefoot (what I'm doing at present) but I think it's just going to be easier to get something that will cover all bases rather than having to take shoes on and off all the time, and I do forget to take them off from time to time!

I was thinking shoes for increased ankle movement but not sure if this is a desirable thing or not!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Sexy socks pink striped


----------



## Strength.inc (Jun 6, 2013)

Do-win weightlifting shoes.

Improved by squat, deadlift and Olympic moves no end over trainers.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

NSGym said:


> deadlift socks, deadlift slippers or plimsols for deads
> 
> if you squat raw and traditional then weightlifting shoes, if you are equipped and sumop then the plimsols will do


Agreed, flat plimsoll type trainers for DLs. I have lifting shoes for squats.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I wear Otomix


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Adidas 5 fingers for deads, god they stink of sweaty feet lol.

Powerperfects for squatting.

Won't be doing either for a week or two after my back went twang earlier at just 200 kg :'(


----------



## Alexg218 (Sep 11, 2011)

Cant beat old school chucks mate. Go for the hightops


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

olympic lifting shoes


----------



## bigdaz01 (Jul 22, 2011)

i prefer bare feet/socks for dead lifts


----------



## bigdaz01 (Jul 22, 2011)

sometimes get some funny looks in the gym


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

You might laugh but do you remember those pumps you used to wear in school for PE? I managed to get a grey pair from Primark for a fiver! Really thin soles, look terrible but feel great!


----------

